# New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (2006 model) side by side...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

A few more photos from VWoA's HQ:
























From this *GALLERY*


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (2006 model) side by side... ([email protected])*

Cool, thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (neuo)*

nice Jamie!
You really can see now how the headlights are very different then the current ones.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (2006 model) side by side... ([email protected])*

It's so Beautiful... think I'm gona cry!


















_Modified by Lorem at 6:56 PM 5-27-2005_


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (2006 model) side by side... ([email protected])*

Subtle, but vast, differences. Thanks for the side by side pics!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_Subtle, but vast, differences. Thanks for the side by side pics! 

I have mixed feelings. On one hand, I like that VW finally made a noticeable change to the aging NB appearance. On the other hand, I think some of the changes make the front and rear ends appear to be larger and more bulky. What really stinks is that there won't be any retrofitting of the bumpers/fenders because the rocker panels are a different shape


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (Pelican18TQA4)*

What Pelican said. A rear end only the Aflac Duck could truly love... although the front end doesn't look too awful bad. The "cut" fenders look odd: I guess I'm too "old school" and prefer designs made with french curves instead of straight edge rulers (yes I know CAD/CAM software exists, but I still harbor the fantasy that cars are designed by hand by talented artists, designers and engineers, not someone with a mouse tablet and software wizardry).


----------



## earthworm (May 26, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (Boogety Boogety)*

But is this a classic facelift on the old A4 chassis, or do we have an all new Beetle ?
How else could Volkswagen shoe-horn in the five cylinder engine ??
And why would VW even want to do a "facelift" - the appearance is still basically the same.
Specs will tell the story..


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (earthworm)*

From what I've read, there have been no chassis updates on the older MkIV platform for the New Beetle facelift. VW was able to shoehorn the 3.2 VR6 into the New Beetle engine bay so I'm sure the new I5 fits just fine.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (Pelican18TQA4)*

I don't know why but I still don't like this new change. I don't see why would anyone even consider this a change. Its a shame what they had to offer for the beetle as opposed to every other VW. Maybe it will grow on me but as of now I like the older version better. And is it me or does the front of the 2006 sit higher then the older versions?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (FastAndFurious)*

Actually I think the later cars in general sit a lot higher than the older ones.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Actually I think the later cars in general sit a lot higher than the older ones.

Agreed.


----------



## Beelte MJK (May 15, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (2006 model) side by side... ([email protected])*

I am so in love with the 2006, I want one really bad


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (Beelte MJK)*

Looks like the 2006 interior is pretty much unchanged - as in still lots are hard plastic. Oh well, I was hoping for a standard "total black" interior similar to a GTI/GLI. Exterior looks great thought.


----------



## rcy (Nov 6, 2004)

I dunno - I like the old front turn signals, fogs, rear marker and back up lights better. I do like the round/oval gas door - it fits the round/oval Beetle theme beter than the rectangular one on the pre '06 Beetles. I also like the license plate location better on the new Beetle.


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_What Pelican said. A rear end only the Aflac Duck could truly love... although the front end doesn't look too awful bad. The "cut" fenders look odd: I guess I'm too "old school" and prefer designs made with french curves instead of straight edge rulers (yes I know CAD/CAM software exists, but I still harbor the fantasy that cars are designed by hand by talented artists, designers and engineers, not someone with a mouse tablet and software wizardry).









Hard to "improve" on the original J. Mays design...


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle and New Beetle Facelift (ttocsffej)*

i like my 01 alot better, i do like the new tails though.


----------



## pasnow (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking at the tach in this one picture the this car seems to have a 1.9 L TD or 2.5L 5 cyclinder not the 2.0 l or 1.8T


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (pasnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pasnow* »_Looking at the tach in this one picture the this car seems to have a 1.9 L TD or 2.5L 5 cyclinder not the 2.0 l or 1.8T









Yes, the 2.0L and 1.8T are both gone.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*

Yes, the new standard engine is the 2.5L I5 which has a 5800RPM redline. With 150HP/170lb-ft it matches the now defunct 1.8T which had 150HP/162lb-ft in the standard NB guise. Hopefully VW will offer up the new 2.0T as the optional engine!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

The european version:


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (pehero)*

Two things I noticed:
1. Are they eliminating hubcaps? Because every picture I've seen has shown alloy wheels?
2. In the red Beetle above, there appears to be a slit at the top of the rear window. Previously, the auto-deploying spoiler has only been available on 1.8T models. Is this going to be available on the 2.5 now?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_Two things I noticed:
1. Are they eliminating hubcaps? Because every picture I've seen has shown alloy wheels?
2. In the red Beetle above, there appears to be a slit at the top of the rear window. Previously, the auto-deploying spoiler has only been available on 1.8T models. Is this going to be available on the 2.5 now?

Good catch, I didn't even notice it! It would only make sense that it will be standard equipment on all the NBs because the base engine now has the same 150hp as the NB 1.8T did.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

More official pics:


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (pehero)*

I can't wait until the updated cars start showing up at dealers because then we can start figuring out part #'s, etc. for things like the instrument cluster. I want one!!


----------



## Curve (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

The subtleties of the facelift or so minor yet they really bring out attitude in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Curve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curve* »_The subtleties of the facelift or so minor yet they really bring out attitude in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, but simply playing with wheels and stance can net a more dramatic result.
One thing that bugs me is: Why does this thing not look quite as neat as the Ragster?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

It's the 17" stock wheels and the dune concept stance...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Probably..







but there's just something off about it..
The new guage cluster looks out of place. And no new steering wheel?


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Wow, the more of these press photos I see, the better I like this refresh. The rims really help too, but I think the larger lights and the clean fenders help the proportions of the Beetle. To me, it looks less sloppy, more solid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

Once again that's something I think that wheels and stance do far more to improve the look of.


----------

